# Paph Bel Royal 'Memoria Terry Turner' AM/AOC



## emydura (Oct 14, 2018)

Last weekend was the Southern Orchid Spectacular in Sydney. I was away camping so I couldn't attend personally, but some fellow society members took up some of my plants on my behalf. Unfortunately, they couldn't take my recently awarded roth as my wife damaged one of the flowers when packing from the last show. We are currently undergoing marriage counselling. Anyway, I had plenty of other Paphs to send up, although none quite as good.

My Paph Bel Royal won Champion slipper orchid of the show and was awarded an AM. I named it after a fellow Canberra slipper orchid grower who passed away a couple of years back. It was his PEOY that got me into growing multi-floral slipper orchids. Terry loved his multi-floral Paphs and was a real mentor to me when I started growing slipper orchids. He is dearly missed.

The plant is an absolute beast. I'm surprised they had room to fit it in their car with all the other orchids. I'm sure glad they did. I also picked up Champion Vandaceous with a Phalaenopsis of mine.



Paph Bel Royal 'Memoria Terry Turner' AM/AOC


----------



## Justin (Oct 14, 2018)

You are doing some incredible growing.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2018)

Congratulations David !!!! Well deserved !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2018)

You are knocking them out of the park, David!!!

(continuing the baseball theme - 3 strikes and she's out......LOL)

Well done again.


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Oct 15, 2018)

Amazing plant.


----------



## emydura (Oct 16, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> You are knocking them out of the park, David!!!
> 
> (continuing the baseball theme - 3 strikes and she's out......LOL)
> 
> Well done again.



Thanks Stephen. A third award might be tough. There is a judges meeting in Canberra in November. Just need something nice in flower.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 17, 2018)

Eh, show us the Phal! No! I'm just kidding!  
Fantastic looking blooming. Congrats and thanks for sharing.


----------

